# The Doctors Ambulance in Orange County CA



## Matt Colb (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey everyone, 

So I got my email from CARE ambulance today saying "After thorough consideration of your skills and qualifications, we have determined that there are other candidates that more closely match our needs." I am a bit discouraged as this was my first application and interview, and I thought I nailed every part of it. Not sure what they were looking for. Maybe because I am only 20 years old? Not sure. Anyway. I would like to apply to "The Doctors Ambulance"... They are a 911 and IFT out of Laguna Hills about 5 minutes outside of Irvine. I love the professionalism there. But my question is do any of you work there or have heard of it? I was reading that just 10 days ago AMR bought the company, but they will continue to be named DOCTORS. Whats that mean for employment?

Also. Does anyone know of any other professional ambulance companies that do 911 in the Orange County area?

I have my OC accred. and everything.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd say the main problem is that Youre twenty. In most service that means you can't drive which makes you much less useful to them.


----------



## Matt Colb (Dec 15, 2010)

How come it means I cant drive? I have seen that before from a lot of different places. What does it mean. When I lived in Northern CA it was a lot more strict. In SOCAL it is alot less of a matter if your not 21


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 15, 2010)

A lot of services say twenty one and over to drive due to their insurance policies. And if you have any tickets all that can contribute as well.


----------



## Matt Colb (Dec 15, 2010)

I have 1 ticket on my record that I got 2 years ago. Could that be something that is keeping me back?


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 16, 2010)

Matt Colb said:


> I have 1 ticket on my record that I got 2 years ago. Could that be something that is keeping me back?



Doctors ambulance requires you to be 21 to work there.. the only reason they(and other companies) do this is because of Insurance requirements.. Insurance is cheaper for people who are older.. because they are more "Responsible" Drivers.. and companies want to save money.. 

With this economy and overflow of EMT's in the market, there is a lot of candidates, so companies tend to choose the ones that are most qualified.. since they have such a broad selection to choose from

so yes your ticket could also be holding you back.. is the ticket on your record as a Point? or did you go to Traffic school to get it expunged?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 16, 2010)

I work for two different agencies.  I am also 20 years old.  One agency I have been driving for since I was 18, but I had to pass the EVOC first.  The other agency (I volunteer with) I cannot drive due to insurance.  But I am one of like 4 people who have there EVOC for the state of Idaho.  Do I agree with this that I cannot drive, NO.  but its the rule.


----------



## Matt Colb (Dec 16, 2010)

It is just discouraging because I know I can handle the situations. I just hate the feeling of not being able to do something even though I am prepared for it. Or so I think. What are other jobs a young EMT like me can do?


----------

